

Who says you can't give prices for expensive, variable-priced services? - henning
http://www.nngroup.com/services/inspection.html

======
jsackmann
Yeah. I learned this by experimentation, though for less expensive services.
I'm relatively expensive as independent GMAT tutors go, and for a while I
thought I'd get more interest if I encouraged visitors to email me for rates.

Unsurprisingly, I ended up answering a lot of questions and having a lot of
people disappear after they found out my rates. Now: the rates are public, I
have at least as many clients as before, and I think the public nature of my
rates make people less likely to haggle/complain/seek discounts/etc.

~~~
brianlash
Will you link your site?

~~~
jsackmann
Sure.

Site is <http://www.gmathacks.com>

Relevant page is: [http://www.gmathacks.com/main/new-york-city-gmat-
tutoring.ht...](http://www.gmathacks.com/main/new-york-city-gmat-
tutoring.html)

------
poppysan
Wow. They are very upfront, and might have a niche they cater to that needs to
see prices immediately. I can't hate at all. I may do the same with my
services. It will stop the low budget projects and answer a lot of questions
upfront.

~~~
jrockway
Remember that Nielsen is the guy that says all websites should be up-front
about their prices, and has done research to confirm that that's what
customers really want. It makes sense that he would use his own research to
better his own company.

<http://www.useit.com/alertbox/9605.html>

------
jonknee
And that's one of their cheaper services.

<http://www.nngroup.com/services/platformguidelines.html>

